# Probleme de connexion Wifi



## Clement09270 (5 Août 2013)

Bonjour, je suis nouveau sur ce site, donc je ne sais pas si je suis dans la bonne rubrique.. Si ce n'est pas le cas dites le moi.
Alors pour mon problème, j'ai fais l'aquisition d'un macbook 13" de décembre 2011  sous Lion Mountain 10.8.4. Processeur 2,8 GHz core i7
Mémoire 8 go 1333 MHz DDR3
Et je rencontre un soucis de connexion Wifi, je suis chez Orange je possède une Livebox Pro 2 ieme génération apparament d'après orange la plus stable, celle ou il y a le moins de bug, Depuis que j'ai fais l'aquisition de ce Macbook pro, je n'arrive pas a obtenir un connexion Wifi Stable, j'ai 7 ordinateurs sur mon Wifi qui fonctionne parfaitement 5 par cable Ethenet et 2 par wifi. aucun soucis sur ceux la. Et dès que je suis en Wi Fi sur le macbook au bout de quelques temps, le temps peux varier de 5 minutes a plusieurs heures, la wifi bug, l'icone en haut a droite deviens grise ne capte plus le signal defois elle indique un point d'exclamation, d'autre fois elle reste grise et me dis " Le delais de connexion est dépassé " j'ai tout essayer ce que j'ai pu trouver sur internet supprimer tout mes réseaux mettre que celui la mettre dans la rubrique Matériel manuellement et mettre 1460 ou 1453 j'ai essayer de changer de canal dans les réglages de ma live box, elle est protégé par une clé WPA/WPA2 personnel j'ai tout essayer j'ai modifier les réglages TCP/IP j'ai mis l'ip V4 en manuellement j'ai remarqué un peu moins de bug. Mais il y en a toujours, j'ai contacté Orange ils mo'n dis que sa ne venez pas d'eux. Dans mes reglages j'ai une seule connexion qui est Wifi une seule livebox enregistré, TCP/IP IPV4 en manuelle et V6 en automatique, en DNS j'ai seulement 8.8.8.8 en WINS j'ai : Mac book pro 1210   groupe de travail Workgroupe serveur Wins rien pour 802.1X j'ai rien qui s'affiche et pour l'onglet proxys j'ai rien de cocher sauf le mode FTP passif dans la rubrique ignoré les réglages proxy pour ces hote et domaine j'ai juste Local 169.254.16. Pour la rubrique MAtériel j'ai tout essayer et actuellement je suis en manuellement 1460. Defois j'ai un message d'érreure qui me dis que mon Wifi n'as pas D'ip.. Sur tout les site internet je vois qu'il parle de Air port mais je n'y connais rien sa n'apparait nul par c'est toujours écris Wifi et non air port j'ai juste Utilitaire Airport qui ne trouve jamais de borne airport. J'ai tout tanté je ne vois rien.. J'ai fais la manipulation d'enlever le dossier systeme configuration pareil sa n'as rien donner.. Je ne vois plus rien.. Je ne sais vraiment plus quoi faire si quelqu'un à une idée je suis à l'écoute pour toutes question n'hésitez pas. Merci pour votre aide d'avance.



___
Pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adequat.[/QUOTE]


----------



## jojo999922 (5 Août 2013)

J'ai toujours eut des probl&#232;me avec certaine live box et Mac et la c'est le jack pote , bien sur &#231;a n'arrive que sur le r&#233;seau des live box jamais ailleurs et orange te dit que c'est ton Mac qui est mort c'est &#231;a ? De plus &#224; tu un iPhone ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 04:24 AM ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 04:18 AM ----------

Et puis pourquoi est tu sur les dns de Google exclusivement ? ( 8.8.8.8 ) 
Et aussi quand tu optien un point d'exclamation sur airport , si tu clique dessus &#231;a te dit quoi ? Pas de connectivit&#233; internet ? Si oui essai d&#233;j&#224; de m&#232;tre l'adresse ip local de ta box en dns


----------



## Clement09270 (5 Août 2013)

C'est exactement  ça,  j'ai 4 iphones reliés a mon Wi Fi et sa marche parfaitement. J'ai rentré le DNS 8.8.8.8 car c'était conseiller sur google , je essayer tout ce quen j'ai pu rien n'as marcher.. Et aussi j'aimerai savoir partout je vois marquer AIrport pourquoi moi il y a marquer Wi fi et pas airport ? j'ai aussi rentré la dns de mon reseau et également ça n'as rien changer

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h20 ----------

et le point d'exclamation sur le Wifi m'indique il me semble que mon wifi n'as pas d'adresse ip


----------



## Clement09270 (5 Août 2013)

Juste, j'arrive à me connecter au Wi Fi, mon problème est juste que la connexion est instable. Et ce deconnecte plusieurs fois par jours.


----------



## gmaa (5 Août 2013)

Questions :
Distance entre Mac et borne?
Murs béton entre mac et borne?

Il suffit de se déplacer d'un mètre parfois...


----------



## Clement09270 (5 Août 2013)

Disons qu'elle est dans la pièce pile en dessou de la chambre, et à 8 metre sans mur à coter en gros il y a juste un petit étage qui separe .. Tout mes autres ordinateurs portables marche super bien dans ma chambre ou que je soit..


----------



## Clement09270 (7 Août 2013)

Bon beh je crois que je vais garder ce problèmes longtemps.. Payer un ordinateur 1500 Euros pour qu'il ce déconnecte tout seul de la wifi et que sa connexion Wi Fi ne soit même pas stable.. Super..


----------



## r e m y (7 Août 2013)

As-tu bien mis à jour OS X? Tu es en version 10.8.4? 
(car il me semble que les instabilités du WiFi sont censées avoir été corrigées depuis la version 10.8.3 je crois)



Par contre ton Mac semble avoir un autre problème bien plus agaçant... le retour à la ligne semble défaillant! 


Clement09270 a dit:


> Bonjour, je suis nouveau sur ce site, donc je ne sais pas si je suis dans la bonne rubrique.. Si ce n'est pas le cas dites le moi.
> Alors pour mon problème, j'ai fais l'aquisition d'un macbook 13" de décembre 2011 sous Lion Mountain 10.8.4. Processeur 2,8 GHz core i7
> Mémoire 8 go 1333 MHz DDR3
> Et je rencontre un soucis de connexion Wifi, je suis chez Orange je possède une Livebox Pro 2 ieme génération apparament d'après orange la plus stable, celle ou il y a le moins de bug, Depuis que j'ai fais l'aquisition de ce Macbook pro, je n'arrive pas a obtenir un connexion Wifi Stable, j'ai 7 ordinateurs sur mon Wifi qui fonctionne parfaitement 5 par cable Ethenet et 2 par wifi. aucun soucis sur ceux la. Et dès que je suis en Wi Fi sur le macbook au bout de quelques temps, le temps peux varier de 5 minutes a plusieurs heures, la wifi bug, l'icone en haut a droite deviens grise ne capte plus le signal defois elle indique un point d'exclamation, d'autre fois elle reste grise et me dis " Le delais de connexion est dépassé " j'ai tout essayer ce que j'ai pu trouver sur internet supprimer tout mes réseaux mettre que celui la mettre dans la rubrique Matériel manuellement et mettre 1460 ou 1453 j'ai essayer de changer de canal dans les réglages de ma live box, elle est protégé par une clé WPA/WPA2 personnel j'ai tout essayer j'ai modifier les réglages TCP/IP j'ai mis l'ip V4 en manuellement j'ai remarqué un peu moins de bug. Mais il y en a toujours, j'ai contacté Orange ils mo'n dis que sa ne venez pas d'eux. Dans mes reglages j'ai une seule connexion qui est Wifi une seule livebox enregistré, TCP/IP IPV4 en manuelle et V6 en automatique, en DNS j'ai seulement 8.8.8.8 en WINS j'ai : Mac book pro 1210 groupe de travail Workgroupe serveur Wins rien pour 802.1X j'ai rien qui s'affiche et pour l'onglet proxys j'ai rien de cocher sauf le mode FTP passif dans la rubrique ignoré les réglages proxy pour ces hote et domaine j'ai juste Local 169.254.16. Pour la rubrique MAtériel j'ai tout essayer et actuellement je suis en manuellement 1460. Defois j'ai un message d'érreure qui me dis que mon Wifi n'as pas D'ip.. Sur tout les site internet je vois qu'il parle de Air port mais je n'y connais rien sa n'apparait nul par c'est toujours écris Wifi et non air port j'ai juste Utilitaire Airport qui ne trouve jamais de borne airport. J'ai tout tanté je ne vois rien.. J'ai fais la manipulation d'enlever le dossier systeme configuration pareil sa n'as rien donner.. Je ne vois plus rien.. Je ne sais vraiment plus quoi faire si quelqu'un à une idée je suis à l'écoute pour toutes question n'hésitez pas. Merci pour votre aide d'avance.


 
Tu devrais faire vérifier le clavier


----------



## Clement09270 (7 Août 2013)

ah oui désolé du bloc x). Oui je suis a jour je suis bien en 10.8.4 je ne comprends pas d'ou peux provenir ce problème ..


----------



## Clement09270 (7 Août 2013)

j'ai pu remarqué que la plupart de mes bugs a chaque déconnexion le wifi ce grise et quand je fais diagnostic c'est soit Le Réglages wifi qui est rouge ou le FAI jaune et les deux autres en dessous avec. et la plupart du temps sa me met l'erreurs suivante :  délais de connexion dépasser .. Si vous voyez mieux d'ou ça viens voila ^^


----------



## r e m y (8 Août 2013)

Je pensais que ce problème sur MountainLion était définitvement réglé par les mises à jour 10.8.3 ou 10.8.4, visiblement il n'en est rien.

Regarde ce site http://osxdaily.com/2012/08/02/fix-os-x-mountain-lion-wireless-connection-problems/ qui traitait de ce sujet il y a un an et dont la solution semble (à l'époque) avoir réglé le problème pour ceux qui le rencontraient


----------



## Clement09270 (9 Août 2013)

j'ai fais tout ce qui a était dis dans la post, rien n'as marcher si je me met en automatique pour l'ipV4 ça me met que mon réseau n'as pas de Wi fi, et si je me met en manuelle sa déconnecte tout et seul et sa me met que le délai de connexion est dépasser... 
Pour réglé ce problème apparemment que personne n'arrive a savoir ce que c'est, je voudrais savoir ce que vous pensiez d'acheter une clef USB wifi de 300 mbts ? Est ce bien ? Aurais je un bon résultat et surtout est e que cela corrigera mon problème ?


----------



## r e m y (9 Août 2013)

Tu as modifié le parmaètre 1500 du MTU pour le mettre à 1453?


----------



## Clement09270 (9 Août 2013)

oui, je l'ai bien fais , c'est pour cela que je voudrais savoir si une clé Wifi de 300 MBPS réglerai mon problème de Wifi instable..


----------



## Clement09270 (10 Août 2013)

Pensez vous qu'une clef Wifi compatible avec Mac OS, une clef de 300 MBPS serais un bon moyen pour corriger le problème que j'ai avec mon Wifi ?

 Juste  dans le temps d'écrire ce message, mon wifi à coupé 3 fois, JE capte a fond tout est noir et d'un coups sa reste noir plus rien ne charge, je clique sur mon wifi pour voir l'état, et bam sa deviens gris.. 

Je vais dans reseau avancé je fais le diagnostique et la sa me met a partir de FAI tout est en jaune.. 

C'est vraiment chiant je ne vois plus de solutions .. Rien ne marche pour ce foutu réseau..

Et je voulais savoir aussi dans Réseau , Avancé dans la Rubrique 802.X j'ai rien qui apparais rien n'est complété et je n'ai pas comme certain dise l'option de pouvoir cocher Toujours ce connecter a ce reseau ou je sais plus trop quoi.. Est ce normal ?
Merci encore à ceux qui me répondent ^^'


----------

